# degla meet up?



## dan_bo (18 Oct 2013)

Who fancies it in the early new year? 

If there's interest I'll get this thread transferred. It's a drive for most but for a start I can carry one...


----------



## Cubist (18 Oct 2013)

Yep, definitely


----------



## Crackle (18 Oct 2013)

Might be interested


----------



## dan_bo (18 Oct 2013)

Sound.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Oct 2013)

Let's see if @longers and @fossyant are playing.


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Oct 2013)

I might now I have a mtb that might handle a trail like that.


----------



## dan_bo (18 Oct 2013)

Top stuff. Couple of hours going 'wooo waaaaaaa!' Then a scran and a slavver in the bike shop to finish.


----------



## longers (20 Oct 2013)

dan_bo said:


> It's a drive for most but for a start I can carry one...



I'd like dibs on that passenger spot please, thankyou.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (20 Oct 2013)

I could be up for that, depending upon dates


----------



## The Brewer (20 Oct 2013)

Not been for ages and live pretty close so would love a run up there with a group


----------



## I like Skol (21 Oct 2013)

Just been there for the first time last week (You do mean Llandegla, don't you?). I might be up for the trip and come to show you how it should be done 

I may also have room for a couple of passengers if I do come along, date dependant.

@potsy also threatened to get an MTB recently, now that would be funny......


----------



## dan_bo (30 Oct 2013)

Right then. 


Sunday 12th 
Sunday 19th
Sunday 26th

January.

Who's up for what? Bagsy not being on ILS's wheel.....


----------



## I like Skol (30 Oct 2013)

What's wrong with being on ILS's wheel?

I can't do 12th due to work but 26th should be good for me. You are aware that end of Jan is likely to be damned cold aren't you? Snow and ice will add a new dimension to it I suppose  

The hot choc/coffee/cake in the café afterwards will be very welcome........


----------



## Crackle (31 Oct 2013)

At the moment I can do the 26th.


----------



## Kestevan (31 Oct 2013)

I'm tempted.....
I can probably do the 26th and may be able to offer a lift or two.


----------



## fossyant (31 Oct 2013)

Later the better, hoping to be back in one piece by then. I can carry 4 bikes . 

The MTB will be in winter mode, but won't take 2 minutes to remove the guards. The Snow studs can stay on as they work in mud !

Never been before !!


----------



## JohnClimber (31 Oct 2013)

Anyone up there tomorrow morning?

If yes say hello to the guy on the freak bike (me)


----------



## MikeW-71 (31 Oct 2013)

I'd be interested, work permitting


----------



## Cubist (31 Oct 2013)

I'm at work on 26th but I'll try for annual leave


----------



## dan_bo (1 Nov 2013)

fossyant said:


> Later the better, hoping to be back in one piece by then. I can carry 4 bikes .
> 
> The MTB will be in winter mode, but won't take 2 minutes to remove the guards. The Snow studs can stay on as they work in mud !
> 
> Never been before !!



you'd be surprised how little mud there is Foss! Because most of the trails are in pine forest they drink up most of the water- driza bone most of the time.

We 'avin the 26th then?


----------



## dan_bo (1 Nov 2013)

I like Skol said:


> What's wrong with being on ILS's wheel?
> 
> .



It's a bit like being on ILS's wheel on the road i.e. breathless- with the added smell of terror.

or something.


----------



## dan_bo (23 Nov 2013)

26th then?


----------



## I like Skol (23 Nov 2013)

26th is still good for me.


----------



## Crackle (26 Nov 2013)

so far so good


----------



## Cubist (26 Nov 2013)

My leave's been approved.


----------



## Kestevan (27 Nov 2013)

Looks like I've been given the green light too.


----------



## Cubist (27 Nov 2013)

Kestevan said:


> Looks like I've been given the green light too.


Waheeey! Do you want to car share? I'll have loads of space.


----------



## fossyant (28 Nov 2013)

I recon I am OK for it. Got a 4 bike rack going from South mancs or where ever.


----------



## Kestevan (29 Nov 2013)

Cubist said:


> Waheeey! Do you want to car share? I'll have loads of space.


Can I get back to you on that? 
I may be dragging along a couple of others from work, so if they do want to come I'll bring them over (in that case I could give you a lift if you want - 7 seater with a 4 bike rack).


----------



## I like Skol (29 Nov 2013)

This appears to be turning into an invasion from the Manchester direction 

I think we should make a list of attendees nearer the time and try to sort out transport arrangements then. There is an incentive to car share if we can (besides fuel cost and the stupidity of us all driving down individually,1 person per car). Parking (and access to the site) is charged per car, regardless of the number of occupants so we can pay £4.50 each or £4.50 for a car with 3/4 cyclists in it and save the money for a splurge in the café afterwards


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Dec 2013)

assuming my step-father's next operation (7th Jan) goes OK, myself & my OH would be interested in attending... @Cubist given you have a 'rough' idea on what I can manage, I assume I would be OK with the red route there? (haven't managed to come off my mtb in all of 10 days... )


----------



## I like Skol (9 Dec 2013)

I have been once and don't recall it being too technical. As with most MTB'ing it is in speed where the danger lies (and ironically, where the fun and excitement can be found)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Dec 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I have been once and don't recall it being too technical. As with most MTB'ing it is in speed where the danger lies (and ironically, where the fun and excitement can be found)


I'm slightly paralysed so tend to be careful... except where wheel-eater holes are full of leaves on a fast decent and you can't see them . that was what got me this time around... (the slight paralysis and the dog bite on the same side just add to the fun) I just don't have that much confidence having come off twice this year - once trying something 'new' cracking 3 ribs & smashing my helmet into 5 pieces and then once I could have only avoided if I wasn't out cycling... but I did manage the decent in Bakewell (?) down passed the Golf course back in Feb that @Cubist threw at me (other than walking the same section he did!), so hopefully I will be OK. Hence why he will know if I can handle it - I've not got worse since then and have one or two new skills (other than coming off the bike ) since we last cycled together...


----------



## dan_bo (9 Dec 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm slightly paralysed so tend to be careful... except where wheel-eater holes are full of leaves on a fast decent and you can't see them . that was what got me this time around... (the slight paralysis and the dog bite on the same side just add to the fun) I just don't have that much confidence having come off twice this year - once trying something 'new' cracking 3 ribs & smashing my helmet into 5 pieces and then once I could have only avoided if I wasn't out cycling... but I did manage the decent in Bakewell (?) down passed the Golf course back in Feb that @Cubist threw at me (other than walking the same section he did!), so hopefully I will be OK. Hence why he will know if I can handle it - *I've not got worse since then and have one or two new skills* (other than coming off the bike ) since we last cycled together...



That's one or two more than me!


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (9 Dec 2013)

dan_bo said:


> That's one or two more than me!


I paid to go on a 2 day mtb course back in March.... needed to sort some 'basics' out so I thought, however I'm not sure 3 foot high jumps came as basics but there we go! seemed I knew more than I had realised (many years commuting cross country in the dark dodging fallen trees/debris and the likes seems to have done wonders for my learning curve!) and as usual it is just a case of terminology rather than practice now my ribs have healed... (I failed to stop the bike successfully after landing the jump without issue, loosing the rear end on sleaty/snowy grass and found a protruding rock hence the broken ribs...).


----------



## Cubist (9 Dec 2013)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> I'm slightly paralysed so tend to be careful... except where wheel-eater holes are full of leaves on a fast decent and you can't see them . that was what got me this time around... (the slight paralysis and the dog bite on the same side just add to the fun) I just don't have that much confidence having come off twice this year - once trying something 'new' cracking 3 ribs & smashing my helmet into 5 pieces and then once I could have only avoided if I wasn't out cycling... but I did manage the decent in Bakewell (?) down passed the Golf course back in Feb that @Cubist threw at me (other than walking the same section he did!), so hopefully I will be OK. Hence why he will know if I can handle it - I've not got worse since then and have one or two new skills (other than coming off the bike ) since we last cycled together...


I remember that descent. There was indeed a deeply rutted section where I stuttered/ ground to a halt and couldn't get going again! I also remember getting to the bottom and being glad I was still in one piece when Stuart rocks up behind me, having ridden it all with no front brake pad or rim. 

You'll be fine. 'Degla red is a great confidence booster, with berms, small drops (nothing more than yer average doorstep) a few rollable jumps and a bit of woodwork. It has some steep chutes and switchbacks, but you can compare the intensity of those with Philips Park, only more drawn out, and you rode that well.


----------



## Motozulu (20 Dec 2013)

I've gone through cracked ribs this summer too, don't half slow you down.

So is this run still deffo on?


----------



## JohnClimber (21 Dec 2013)

If you've planning on Jan 26thyou'd better have a plan B

Saw my first snow up there on Thursday morning, hardly enough to close the trails though.






But this happens in winter/spring and the trails completely close


----------



## dan_bo (29 Dec 2013)

Motozulu said:


> I've gone through cracked ribs this summer too, don't half slow you down.
> 
> So is this run still deffo on?



As far as I'm concerned, yes it is.


----------



## Cubist (29 Dec 2013)

Cubester may have a rugby trial that weekend, but if I can still make it I will.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Jan 2014)

Only 3 weeks to go now


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (5 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Only 3 weeks to go now


It may well take me the next 3 weeks to get the 2 mtbs clean enough to be able to use them in 3 weeks time...


----------



## longers (8 Jan 2014)

I've been meaning to say this for a while but:-

Great bikes you've got there @JohnClimber, they look like a lot of fun.

I googled the Jones. Interesting!


----------



## MikeW-71 (14 Jan 2014)

I'm not going to make it I'm afraid, can't get the day off work


----------



## I like Skol (16 Jan 2014)

I hope we get a day like today for this ride. weather conditions are perfect here in sunny Manchester


----------



## dan_bo (16 Jan 2014)

Right then the trails are open from 8.30 so hows about we get there for a 9am kick off?


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jan 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Right then the trails are open from 8.30 so hows about we get there for a 9am kick off?


Blimey! You're a bit keen.

Last time I rode there the guys I was with said we had done 12 miles? It certainly didn't feel any more than that. If we are getting there so early is the plan to do two circuits?

I think it would be a bit more civilised to arrive maybe around 10am and give the coffee a chance to have kicked in and the sun to melt the ice a bit?
It's an hours drive from our side of Manchester if it's a clear run so you are talking about being in the cars and rolling by 8am at the latest (You, who wouldn't entertain a 9.30am start on New Years day!).

I will happily do two circuits but if only 1 loop is planned there's no rush to get there for silly-o-clock in the morning


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2014)

Okey kokey there's your choice. 9AM for two laps or 10 for 1. I could do with being back in Manchester for ~ 2ish..... What do people wanna do? how do you put a poll on this thing?


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Jan 2014)

There you go Dan


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> There you go Dan




She could look more interested.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> There you go Dan




She could look more interested.


----------



## I like Skol (17 Jan 2014)

dan_bo said:


> She could look more interested.


More interested in if we should do one lap or two? I doubt it


----------



## Kestevan (17 Jan 2014)

Personally I don't mind an early start. Getting back at sensible o-clock might just earn me a few brownie points too .


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2014)

Kestevan said:


> Personally I don't mind an early start. Getting back at sensible o-clock might just earn me a few brownie points too .



Ah! a sensible, straightforward reply! 


How refreshing.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (17 Jan 2014)

Early-ish start here is preferred because we are dog sitting and Irish Wolf Hounds can make very large messes!  though in all fairness if he has had is morning walk we can leave him until 3-ish without any issues....


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2014)

Right I'm down for 8.30 for a 9.00 kick off. Who's on?


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Jan 2014)

I should be, although my off road skills leave a little bit to be desired.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Jan 2014)

I won't bring the pole.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2014)

Leave me off at the minute if you know what I mean. Two weeks back commuting and the issues are coming back like I had before Xmas, so I think off roading on a rigid MTB is a bit much at the moment.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I won't bring the pole.


Oh go on.


----------



## longers (17 Jan 2014)

Still planning on coming. Probably arrive at a similar sort of time I should think.


----------



## dan_bo (17 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I should be, although my off road skills leave a little bit to be desired.


Just like my on road skills then.


----------



## I like Skol (18 Jan 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Right I'm down for 8.30 for a 9.00 kick off. Who's on?



OK, I can do the early start. We going for two laps then?



Hacienda71 said:


> I won't bring the pole.


Oh, go on. Maybe your pole skills are better than your MTB technique?


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (18 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I won't bring the pole.


does that mean the user of said pole is being brought? 
Can I ride directly in front of her please? Or immediately alongside? Happy with either really...


----------



## I like Skol (20 Jan 2014)

OK, 'D' day is fast approaching. We need to decide the start time.

The suggestion of a 9am start and doing two laps has merit but I wouldn't want this to discourage half the interested riders if they thought it was too far or too early.

I'm possibly clinically insane so really fancy the double, now it has been suggested, but equally I am more than happy to be a bit more sociable and do a less challenging single loop. So if everyone can shout out their preferred choice now, we can try and come to some kind of common consensus and then start arranging transport.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (20 Jan 2014)

We have a dog to walk prior to driving out there and according to the website the car park does not open until 9am which would make for a slightly difficult riding start time of 9am... Would a 9:30-9:45am ride start make more sense? That way if we can have a hello for 30 mins, go round of 1 loop and those that need to get back can work out if they want a 2nd look/have time for it or head off and those wanting a 2nd loop can stay on and do another loop...


----------



## Kestevan (20 Jan 2014)

I have no real preference. An early start does seem to offer the best of both worlds as SatNav suggests.

Travel time for people on gods-own side of the pennines is like to be 2 hours + though - so that may influence some.


----------



## longers (20 Jan 2014)

I'd thought of suggesting a second loop but not having been before I didn't know how realistic this is.

I'm dependant on Dan for a lift home so will have to see how we're doing for time on the day.

Other than that - great idea!


----------



## dan_bo (21 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> We have a dog to walk prior to driving out there and according to the website the car park does not open until 9am which would make for a slightly difficult riding start time of 9am... Would a 9:30-9:45am ride start make more sense? That way if we can have a hello for 30 mins, go round of 1 loop and those that need to get back can work out if they want a 2nd look/have time for it or head off and those wanting a 2nd loop can stay on and do another loop...



ah my apologies I thought it was open at 8.30. SNSSO is right-see you there for a 9.30 kick off and we can make our minds up as we go.

see you there folks.


----------



## I like Skol (21 Jan 2014)

Great, 9.30am start and one or two laps depending on conditions, hangover, weather and cake intake!

Can't wait. Just need to throw the roofrack on the car and whip the front brake pads out for a clean as they seemed a bit ineffective last time I rode the MTB.

Anyone want a lift? I have a mate coming with me but still have room for 2 more bikes/passengers from the East Manchester area.


----------



## longers (21 Jan 2014)

Is @Crackle playing out?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jan 2014)

longers said:


> Is @Crackle playing out?


Don't know. Right in the middle of a really heavy cold at the moment, so not really thinking about it. See how the cold goes and the weather as I don't fancy a soaking before I'm over it.


----------



## Cubist (22 Jan 2014)

As above, Cubester is playing a match for cadets and so I may not be able to make it. For what it's worth Degla red is 12km long, and is easily doable in less than two hours. It's strenuous inasmuch as you have a loooooooong climb up to the start of the fun, but after that its not particularly technical, flows well, and has a bit of woodwork to contend with. The last couple of Km have some great chutes and switchbacks, but berms and in-trail jumps are the order of the day. It's all rollable. 

Folk say the blue is great fun but I've never ridden it, and the black has a couple of places to concentrate, and is mostly rollable drops and jumps, with a bit of woodwork that you can't avoid, but won't kill you, and a boardwalk with a drop in the middle that has a chicken run round it. 

If I were to make a suggestion, it'd be a mass ride round the red, followed by a cake stop. Keen folk will easily manage a second lap, especially if its the blue, or of course there's always the skills section, berms, drops, steps, boardwalk, tabletops, rock gardens. Easily enough entertainment for a whole afternoon. 

I'll do my best to be there, but don't count on me. I'll know by late tomorrow evening.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jan 2014)

Is this still happening. Made the mistake of looking at the weather forecast for Llandegla......Trying to summarise in smilies and I can't find the one for 25 mph winds.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jan 2014)

Character building is the expression you are looking for, by the end of the second lap it will have made a man of you. Surely it can't be any worse than New Years day?

As far as I am concerned it is still on, I've fitted the 4 bike roofrack this morning when I got home from work and should have 1 mate/neighbour coming with me so if any one want's a lift I can pick them up within reason, room for 2 more  (@dan_bo and I suppose I could even stop off at Wilmslow if I had to!)


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2014)

I was considering it to still be on. don't tend to worry too much about the weather on my mtb. I expect to get wet and muddy... just bring a change of clothes in the car, so you can have a semi-clean car on the way home (or at least a dry seat to sit on)


----------



## dan_bo (24 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Character building is the expression you are looking for, by the end of the second lap it will have made a man of you. Surely it can't be any worse than New Years day?
> 
> As far as I am concerned it is still on, I've fitted the 4 bike roofrack this morning when I got home from work and should have 1 mate/neighbour coming with me so if any one want's a lift I can pick them up within reason, room for 2 more  (@dan_bo and I suppose I could even stop off at Wilmslow if I had to!)



Yep @longers and myself will be there. sod the rain.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> ....... one want's a lift I can pick them up within reason, .......


Arghh! Just noticed my stray apostrophe..... hang my head in shame


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jan 2014)

Right so basically I need to mtfu. Never one to shy away from a soaking on a forum ride I am in. If there is a chance of a lift @I like Skol that would be great, happy to contribute to fuel parking etc. If it is a pain going that way to the M56 don't worry could also make my own way there.


----------



## Hacienda71 (24 Jan 2014)

Damn did I just hit post reply


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (24 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Damn did I just hit post reply


yep - so you are committed 

Edit: you are committed to the ride that is!


----------



## dan_bo (24 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Right so basically I need to mtfu.



err yeah.


----------



## I like Skol (24 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> Right so basically I need to mtfu. Never one to shy away from a soaking on a forum ride I am in. If there is a chance of a lift @I like Skol that would be great, happy to contribute to fuel parking etc. If it is a pain going that way to the M56 don't worry could also make my own way there.


lift sorted


----------



## Kestevan (24 Jan 2014)

Yeah whatever. It's only rain..... lots of rain, and cold.. oh and some wind..... and did I mention rain?

I'll be making my own way there, so keep an eye out for someone in the carpark who looks like the bloke from Breaking Bad.... (that will be me apparently).


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> ............... You are aware that end of Jan is likely to be damned cold aren't you? Snow and ice will add a new dimension to it I suppose
> 
> The hot choc/coffee/cake in the café afterwards will be very welcome........



Can I just point out the above^^^^^^^

Flapjack is in the oven as I type


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jan 2014)

Look out for a black golf with a handsome bastard in it. And Longers. 

*ducks*


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Can I just point out the above^^^^^^^
> 
> *Flapjack is in the oven as I type*



Can you stop off at my house on the way and drop some off?


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jan 2014)

Enjoy tomorrow 

mountain biking :shudder:


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jan 2014)

dan_bo said:


> Look out for a black golf with a handsome b****** in it. And Longers.
> 
> *ducks*


But I don't have a golf.... and Longers is getting a lift with some other loser


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Can I just point out the above^^^^^^^
> 
> Flapjack is in the oven as I type


Vegan Blackbean brownies were made yesterday in preparation...
(I'm allergic to dairy so can't usually have shop bought cakes  )


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jan 2014)

PS - did any one else have that interesting hailstone thunderstorm earlier that turned the place white? Piles of those hailstones are still around 4 hours later...
(need a smilie for hiding under a bridge...)


----------



## I like Skol (25 Jan 2014)

SatNavSaysStraightOn said:


> Vegan Blackbean brownies were made yesterday in preparation...
> (I'm allergic to dairy so can't usually have shop bought cakes  )


Does that include butter then? 

Would love to try your brownies and will gladly swap for some mixed nut flapjack if you can live with the butter content.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (25 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Does that include butter then?
> 
> Would love to try your brownies and will gladly swap for some mixed nut flapjack if you can live with the butter content.


fraid not on the butter. all dairy from any 'source'. makes life interesting because I can't even trust a jam sandwich.. bread frequently has some form of dairy in it, marg virtually always has it in nowadays and even jam can have butter added to stop of frothing when cooking... but you are more than welcome to have a black bean brownie... My OH does not need the calories.


----------



## Cubist (25 Jan 2014)

Looks like Cubester's rugby is still on, so I'm afraid I'll be ducking out this time. However, if any of you get hooked, I would suggest a regular trailcentre meetup .... if only to try @longers flapjack again. . Now that IS special.

Have fun y'all.


----------



## Hacienda71 (26 Jan 2014)

Cheers for organising this Dan and for Skolly driving. A good ride despite the weather. A first Black run for me, thoroughly enjoyed it. I will have lasting visions of Dan twating Longers bent wheel against a tree to straighten it out.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Jan 2014)

I forgot how much fun Llandegla was ro be honest. Good day out and the weather added to the atmos. Cheers and nice to see new faces. Two laps next time!


----------



## I like Skol (26 Jan 2014)

Hacienda71 said:


> I will have lasting visions of Dan twating Longers bent wheel against a tree to straighten it out.


Adds a whole new meaning to the expression 'bush mechanic' 

Great ride, loved it despite the weather and really good to finally meet a few more people off the forum so I can put some faces to the names 

Loved the fast flowing, jumpy downhills, the steep, rocky, tricksy climbs and the wooden boardwalk sections, in fact the whole ride. When are we doing it again? 

Got a bit fed up with Dan_bo's excuse about his back brake dragging everytime I got stuck behind him on the downhill bits. It helps if you let go of the lever Dan 

Next get together has to be a few laps at the Clayton Vale tracks next to the Manchester Velodrome?

By the way, you guys that cleared of to the café at the end for cake and coffee, you missed the pump track and free-ride section. Both good for a bit of a giggle and also a few (more) airborne moments


----------



## longers (26 Jan 2014)

No way was I chancing the wheel any further than the cafe!

Cheers muchly for a good spin. Next time eh?

edit: it was good to see the quickest bike was the oldest.


----------



## Kestevan (26 Jan 2014)

Cracking day...... well - right up till my bike broke 

Front brake lever is well and truly knackered. Good job I have a spare.


----------



## I like Skol (26 Jan 2014)

Kestevan said:


> Cracking day...... well - right up till my bike broke
> 
> Front brake lever is well and truly knackered. Good job I have a spare.


Bad luck mate. It really wasn't the place to try and ride with just one brake, especially without the front, despite our suggestions otherwise. You definitely made the right choice calling it a day at that point, some people had problems avoiding the scenery even with two brakes


----------



## I like Skol (27 Jan 2014)

Just tech washing my breathable cycle jacket and have loaded the rest of my dripping wet, muddy cycle gear into the washing machine. Couldn't do it last night as SWMBO was using the machine (how dare she?).

Still buzzing after the thrills of the trail yesterday


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> Just tech washing my breathable cycle jacket and have loaded the rest of my dripping wet, muddy cycle gear into the washing machine. Couldn't do it last night as SWMBO was using the machine (how dare she?).
> 
> *Still buzzing after the thrills of the trail yesterday*




Yeah me too. Nearly jibbed work this morning in fact.....


----------



## I like Skol (29 Jan 2014)

I almost forgot....


----------



## dan_bo (29 Jan 2014)

I like Skol said:


> I almost forgot....





 That's you all over. But with hair.


----------



## fossyant (29 Jan 2014)

dan_bo said:


> That's you all over. But with hair.


----------



## I like Skol (30 Jan 2014)

dan_bo said:


> That's you all over. But with hair.


 I said I'd got some big AIR! You weren't listening properly :troll:


----------

